# One tool that you cant live without



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

We have alittle "extra" money in our tool budget (couple thousand) and we were asked whats one tool or a couple we want to get to help us out day to day or with certain tasks in our profession. So I'm looking for ideas of what you guys find is useful or helps get a job done faster or something new and cool. I've been thinking and cant come up with much, Just seeing if theres something out there that we dont have or never heard of. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have to keep the workers happy.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We recently bought a mini ductor inductive heating system. Its electro magnetic and only heats the metal it comes in contact with. It heats metal without using a flame, great for heating nuts or bolts (red hot) that are close to rubber hoses or in our case air lines on the truck. Its a hand held unit about 2" round by 16" long that plugs into 110, very easy to use and much more handy then dragging out the torches. It was around $600.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kegerator.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

What type of work are you doing?

Maybe employee winter clothing?

Michael


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Red_Rattler;2031558 said:


> We have alittle "extra" money in our tool budget (couple thousand) and we were asked whats one tool or a couple we want to get to help us out day to day or with certain tasks in our profession. So I'm looking for ideas of what you guys find is useful or helps get a job done faster or something new and cool. I've been thinking and cant come up with much, Just seeing if theres something out there that we dont have or never heard of. Thanks


Have them Invest it and maybe you could have double what you have now in a year.

However, if you're looking to spend now, a hot water pressure washer is a good purchase


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

BossPlow2010;2031645 said:


> Have them Invest it and maybe you could have double what you have now in a year.
> 
> However, if you're looking to spend now, a hot water pressure washer is a good purchase


Who's your investment advisor? Even Bernie Madoff couldn't pull that trick off.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Hammers ranging from small to big


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought a single stage commercial Toro blower. First chance I get, I'm buying another.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jhenderson9196;2031689 said:


> Who's your investment advisor? Even Bernie Madoff couldn't pull that trick off.


Since its a gov't entity,raises taxes,don't need to invest.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Working on cars/trucks, a big ass air-over-hyrdo press.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

At the top of our "wish list" is a hot water pressure washer. 

But since I started with our muni last year I have managed to get our department to upgrade all our cordless tools (more tools and all one brand vs the variety pack they had when I started), 2 new portable tool sets to take out in to the field to work with, also a smaller portable torch set.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Now that I'm done being a smart Alec I'll 2nd a hot water pressure washer. You always do a better repair job when the parts are clean, and hot water washing saves more than it costs in the long run.


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

Gas drive welder. Power source up to 15,000 volts, and 300 amps of power to weld all the stuff everyone breaks. I used to plow with my welding truck. The guy I worked for loved it. Fixed everyone's stuff that broke during the storm.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks for the input so far! Lots of great ideas


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

It's a toss up between my Bridgeport Mill(DRO) or my miller dynasty 300DX TIG welder. I use them both almost every day.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Some of the best money I've spent was putting my computer (with a printer) in the truck with me. Makes billing a breeze and is great for when a customer comes out to meet you with a "I thought I paid this" question. Pull their account up in QB and it's right there, check #, date & amount of last payment. Arrive on location, enter charges, hit print and invoice is ready to hang on the door. I started with a Dell laptop, but now have a Dell XPS all in one, so it's touch screen (basically a huge tablet). It's mounted on a Jotto Desk. I even have GPS software on it, so it's way better than trying to read road names on your tiny phone screen. I figured if cops can have one in their car, why can't I?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Let's remember this is Public Works not private for profit. He said a couple of thousand$. The purchase needs to benifit the operation as a whole, not on truck. After hot water washer I'd go with the inductive heater. I've watched them work and it's impressive.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Hot power washer is great, a company i work for has one that ran us about $4800. Needs 220 power to run, then you can use basically anything to fuel the burner for heat (diesel, kerosene, and some others, can be mixed all together) but also allows us to add detergent and we can wet sand blast with it. Awesome machine.


----------



## expressonate (May 5, 2015)

Hot pressure washer, more rugged winter globves and high vis clothing. Any motorist versis plow equipment collisions? (plow vehicles being rear ended) High vis decals and flashing lighting on the tailgates and rear bumpers as well as "bumper protector" mounts for rear hitches if equipped.


----------

